# Snake bite, does this look like that to you?



## Marshall R (Mar 27, 2011)

Ace was gone from the yard for quite a while today and he came up limping holding his front right foot up.  Looks like a snake bite to me.  His right leg/foot is swollen up almost twice the size of his left foot.  I gave him two tablespoons of benedrill.  Is there anything else I can do at this point?  

Thanks, 

Marshall


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2011)

Take the pup to the vet to make sure!!


----------



## wilber85 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Take the pup to the vet to make sure!!



x2 the sooner the better


----------



## mag shooter (Mar 27, 2011)

Antibiotics , he can  have more trouble from infection than the venom .


 I keep a bottle of Dexamethasone and antibiotics all year round .


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2011)

Get it to the vet, if you care about your dog. Big snake and a little dog don`t mix well.


----------



## shawnrice (Mar 27, 2011)

Yep


----------



## Son (Mar 27, 2011)

Usually the neck will swell up.


----------



## Murphy (Mar 27, 2011)

My cur got bit late last year gave her some benadryl and two days later the swelling went down never had a problem


----------



## R G (Mar 28, 2011)

The dogs I've had to get snake bit were bitten in the neck or face.  Yours looks like a cut or some other kind of critter bite.


----------



## Marshall R (Mar 28, 2011)

Ace made it through the night.  His leg and shoulder are swollen up pretty big.  He is still acting sluggish, but not as bad as he was late yesterday afternoon when he came home with the snake bite.  

I can't see this being anything else but a snake bite.  I have seen dogs bitten by other critters, Ace included, there was not that kind of swelling from that. 

Marshall


----------



## mesocollins (Mar 28, 2011)

A couple of my feists have been bitten on the head and neck by rattlers before. It put em in bed for a few days, but nothing ever came of it. Just keep the wound cleaned with peroxide and don't let him wander till he's better and he'll be alright.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks like a cut or maybe a bite, but not from a snake.  Their fangs don't slash like that.  It would be more like a needle puncture.  That is what it looked like when my dog was bitten.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 28, 2011)

My beagle was bitten by a copperhead last year in the face.I never saw the bite marks,only the swelling.
If I hadn't seen the dogs surrounding the snake I might never have known.


----------



## Davexx1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Use a disposable razor and shave the area around the suspected bite and see if you can find a pair of fang marks.  If the dog survived the first 24 hours after a snake bite, I would guess he/she will be OK as long as infection does not occur.

I have heard that snake bite treatment with antivenom at vet's office is very very expensive.

Dave


----------



## Marshall R (Mar 28, 2011)

Ace is moving around on his own, so I think he will be ok.  

I got it from a fellow that knows what he is talking about.  Benedrill has been given on steady intervals and I just gave him an antibiotic tablet as well just to make sure to combat an infection.  

Marshall


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 28, 2011)

Good to hear,....Great lookin little dog as well


----------



## Marshall R (Mar 28, 2011)

*A little better today.*

Ace has gotten up a few times and left the porch to do his business out in the yard.  He has eaten some food as well and about 30 minutes ago, a deer ran across the field just behind my house and Ace actually got up, started barking and hobbled out into the back yard as if he were going to give chase...

He is doing better to do that.  

Marshall


----------



## runs with scissors (Mar 28, 2011)

Marshall R said:


> Ace has gotten up a few times and left the porch to do his business out in the yard.  He has eaten some food as well and about 30 minutes ago, a deer ran across the field just behind my house and Ace actually got up, started barking and hobbled out into the back yard as if he were going to give chase...
> 
> He is doing better to do that.
> 
> Marshall



Good deal!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Mar 28, 2011)

Glad he's doing well.  I would still shave and clean the area for 2 reasons.  One ... it will be easier to determine if it is a bite wound.  Two ... it will be easier to monitor for infection and add antibiotic ointment.  Hope he keeps recovering.


----------



## fireretriever (Mar 29, 2011)

benedryl and antibiotics for about three or four days and he'll be fine. Got the feed store and get some antibiotics and give them IM it will help.


----------



## jabb06 (Mar 30, 2011)

mr.marshall hows ace doing ?


----------



## Marshall R (Mar 30, 2011)

Ace is doing better.  He is still stove up with his shoulder / leg.  I am beginning to wander if it was a snake after all.  I wander if he got tied up with a larger animal / dog that bit him on the foot and slung him around by it, causing his shoulder to be injured as well.  

He is milking it for all it's worth though.  He is getting better though.  

Thanks,  

Marshall


----------



## cowgirl1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Not only does your dog look just like mine, but so does the bite... 
Mine was bitten last july. Your story and ours is just the same... she came up limping... and quickly swelling... Like a balloon. I got her on some pillows, gave her benedryll, and dex. and prayed... did this every 2 hours, and she stayed down for about a week.... scared me to death... we considered the shots, but the closest one was north atlanta...we didn't have that much time... 
At the bite site, which at first was only two holes, it healed to look like this in the picture... she lost all hair and scared her skin really bad...


----------

